# John Varvatos



## asheth80 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Guys,

I am new to this board and was wondering if anyone had information about John Varvatos clothing. I could not really find information on this site about it but from what I hear he is more of a higher end designer. Normally I would not be able to afford most of his stuff in retail stores however I made a trip to Woodbury Commons about two months back and picked up a descent amount of stuff from the outlet there. He has a Star USA line but the stuff I bought was regular John Varvatos. I picked up a suit that retailed for $1600 for around $550 and it fits great. Just curious if it was overpriced nonsense or is it worth the money. I was going to make another trip soon to pick up some winter stuff. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

About 5 years ago I started to buy John Varvatos clothing. Mostly wool trousers, cords, jeans shirts and some of the casual weekend shoes. I also bought some outerwear. The only think I have left are the shoes and the outerwear. The shirts wear so poorly made that they shredded on me without warning. The pants which were wool flannels at $395 a pair pilled so badly I gave them away. The outerwear and the shoes are still good. I think Varvatos clothing is overrated and not made well. I never liked the suits. Your money would be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

Agreed. Most of the clothing is made in China ; knitwear and trousers.. and the tailored clothig is a semi fused , opening range suit at best. The suits look cool; if you want an edgy, slim suit to wear out to a club.. where you don't want to ruin something nicer. As far as an investment is concerned; I agree with Tony that your monies might be better spent elsewear.


----------



## Jimmy2Dimes (Aug 29, 2009)

John Varvatos best stuff are his boots, shoes, leather jackets, belts, and bags. His jeans are okay--the Bowery line. I like that he makes good quality that has a vintage look. It's also the style that makes JV's casual clothing appealing. 

I didn't like the quality or fit of his dress shirts, pants, or suits.


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

The top range Varvatos shoe are made by Lazzeri Manifatture in Firenze, Italia. All of Varvatos leather items are of very high quality. I'd stay away from the clothes as well, having had experience with some of their shirts. You can defnitely get better for less money.

https://www.lazzerisrl.com/about.html


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I've been thinking I need to add more casual stuff to my wardrobe, and I do like his styling (from what I remember).
Not good value at the retail price.

I bought a pair of Varvatos Jack Purcells a few years back that I've been happy with.


----------



## augustin (Jan 19, 2007)

I bought a Varvatos dress shirt I liked at Century 21 this spring. It's not holding up all that well.


----------



## asheth80 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for all the help, I am quite upset at what everyone is saying. I figured at the retail price it was not worth it at all however at outlet prices at his factory store in woodbury it might be. I guess not!!! I will be careful when shopping there, thanks again!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Overpriced nonsense, IMO. Almost everything made by a "designer" instead of a manufacturer falls into that category. Designers are for women. Tailors and makers are for men.


----------



## Modernist (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree that JV's leather goods are his most appealing items; however, if I remember correctly, some of his leather goods (specifically his jackets) are made in China. This has repelled me on more than a few occasions.


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

As the other gentleman stated, his boots are incredible and his leathers are very nice in quality. The rest of the Hong Kong production and goods from outside Italy are just ok quality. When it comes to a modern suit; I would go with Black Label Ralph Lauren and get a better price to value ratio. Varvatos, has very little experience with tailored clothing and it is just a classification to round out his package and generate department store dollars. Sportswear is his true passion. IMHO


----------



## Jimmy2Dimes (Aug 29, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> Overpriced nonsense, IMO. Almost everything made by a "designer" instead of a manufacturer falls into that category. Designers are for women. Tailors and makers are for men.


Ok...thanks Dad


----------



## asheth80 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, some great advice, muchly appreciated, I live in NJ so do make the frequent trips to Woodbury Commons. So it seems from what people are saying I can get a Polo Black Label Suit for around $600? I recall paying about $550 for the Varvatos suit about two months back at Woodbury and it fits great, received many compliments when I wore it. I am a little worried about the quality now though. Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Jimmy2Dimes said:


> Ok...thanks Dad


No charge for the advice, son.


----------



## charliegup (Aug 21, 2009)

*Varvatos - Rock n' Roll Marketing...*

The problem I have is Vavatos seems to be about image over substance. He may be succeeding in creating a very powerful subliminal message in his visual marketing by connection rock music with clothing, but I see through it and it turns me off. Putting rock memorabilia in his Bowery Store (formerly CBGB) or a stage and drum kit in his Vegas store seems forced and contrived.

I'm not biting...


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

I forgot to mention, in addition to their leather goods, Varvatos has a fantastic fall/winter Eau de Toilette spray for men. It's in my regular rotation for night time and cold weather. Give credit where credit is due, I say.

https://www.perfume.com/john-varvatos/john-varvatos/men-cologne/10006332


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

He is a FASHION DESIGNER which means 2 things:

1. He makes clothes that are purposely not timeless, not durable and not according to any classic style only to a departure in one direction or another from that style. Every year brand new FASHION has to be conjured up out of boredom and foisted on the public by spending astronomical amounts on advertising which accounts for a great deal of the cost of the clothes.

2. He is a DESIGNER, he can put his name on any sketch whether it is for sunglasses, overcoats, socks, ties, pants, watches, cologne whatever and it becomes his. He doesn't have a factory to turn any of his drawings or designs into anything so it is all farmed out to asian clothes mills, specifically the lowest bidders. For things like glasses or cologne he just has a no-name factory make a set of one-off designs or fragrances that they will not duplicate for anyone else and he then slaps his name on the product and adds $50 or $100 to it.

Most of the products made (with the exception of a suit most likely) have to have his logo or name somewhere on the product so the Fashion junkies can decide if its any good or not. They see the label, they recall the ad campaign and the buzz of the label and they then are able to place the product mentally into a hierarchy of cool or exclusivity or fashion sense realtive to other known fashion designer labels and then lastly apply that rating to their perception of the wearer.

That is how fashion works, that is what Varvatos sells and that is how the game is played.

At AAAC we tend not to play this game and so its unlikely you would get a recommendation or one with any enthusiasm regarding Varvatos. My advice would be to read some of the AAAC archives, get Andy's CD-Rom and learn a bit about clothes, find out who the great makers are, why they are great and timeless and of a higher quality and then start building a wardrobe that will last more than 2 years at a clip before heading to the dumpster. Learn your measurements, what a good fit for you is, what quality materials look like and what quality construction consists of. Buy belts from belt makers and shoes from shoe makers and shirts from shirt makers, most of whom your friends will have never heard of. At that point you can wear clothes of real quality that fit you correctly and with no labels in sight you will be the best dressed person in the room ALL THE TIME.


----------

